# MINORATION DE SALAIRE



## Couleurcafe (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir, je vais avoir une minoration de salaire en novembre car 2jours d'absences perso;
le calcul est le suivant: 
Salaire net divisé par le nombre de jours potentiellement travail ce mois de novembre ; en sachant que je fais 5 jrs semaine, je suis bien pour novembre à 21 jrs potentiellement travaillés car j'ai enlevé le mardi 1er NOVEMBRE qui était férié. Est-ce que c'est juste?
Merci de vos retours


----------



## Couleurcafe (4 Novembre 2022)

oups , 20 jrs potentiellement travaillés car 2 jours Fériés enlevés


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Novembre 2022)

Je croyais que les fériés étaient assimilés à des jours travaillables surtout si en plus on bosse 5j par semaine...
@assmatzam ...... ton avis


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir aucun calcul se fait sur net. Il faut toujours calculer en brut.
Tous les jours potentiels d'accueil sont à prendre en compte fériés et congés inclus.


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Novembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
Tous les mots sont à la bonne place dans ta phrase ou c'est moi qui ai du mal ce soir ???? 😂  😂


----------



## Nounousand02 (4 Novembre 2022)

Il fait prendre en compte les férié voici le calcul


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Nanou c'est toi qui a du mal dans la réponse de métal il manque juste un petit le 
Sur le net.


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Novembre 2022)

@nounoucat1 
Sauf qu'entre temps GénéralMétal a modifié sa publi


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Ok ! Métal a remarqué l'erreur elle me semble très attentive!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Novembre 2022)

Ben pas assez du coup, il manque le ne, dans = aucun calcul ne se fait sur le net..

J'ai mis à jour ma tablette et tous mes raccourcis partis...ouin...Mais oui à l'origine tout était bien mélangé et ne voulait rien dire..


----------



## Couleurcafe (4 Novembre 2022)

Du coup j'ai tout faux il ne faut pas enlever les fériés
Merci les filles.


----------



## Couleurcafe (4 Novembre 2022)

B_onsoir aucun calcul se fait sur net. Il faut toujours calculer en brut_.
d'accord mais dans ma mensualisation j'ai des heures sup majorées car je fais 49h semaine
du coup quel taux je prends pour trouver le  net à la fin?
Si vous m'avez comprise:  j'ai 2brut et 2net je transforme avec la conversion  et j'ai mon net final ,donc il faut que je prenne le brut que je fasse le CCC et après je prends quel taux pour trouver le net à déduire??????


----------



## Couleurcafe (5 Novembre 2022)

😩😩😥 O SECOURS Personne ne me répond🙏


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, le principe est le même que pour les autres calculs, on part de votre salaire brut.

Exemple : contrat de 49 heures sur 52 semaines, 195 heures normales et 17.33h majorées.
Le taux horaire brut normal est de 5€ majoré de 25% pour les hs.
Ce qui nous donne une mensu brute de 1083.31€
Pour l'exemple, j'ai pris LM accueil 10h;M 9 heures, JV vendredi 10h
Ce qui représente pour octobre 206 heures potentielles.
1083.31€/206h = 5.258€
total à déduire : 157.76€

Montant du salaire net : 735.29€
dont éxonération de 12.25€

Je précise que le calcul est réalisé à l'aide d'un BS conforme.


----------



## Couleurcafe (6 Novembre 2022)

MILLES MERCI GENERAL METAL 1988
C'est fou comme l'explication fait que le calcul est  facile à comprendre il faut juste de la logique que moi j'ai du mal à avoir  heureusement que vous êtes là.
BON DIMANCHE


----------



## Couleurcafe (6 Novembre 2022)

Encore une petite question, est-ce que vous croyez que je peux me mettre "en colère" car nous sommes le 6 et la déclaration toujours pas faites sur le site du coup pajemploi+ URSAFF virement pas avant le 11/ si c'était la première fois mais ça devient une habitude et c'est pas faute de le répéter on est passé du 1er du mois au 5 du mois car jamais ponctuel! Comment feriez-vous si vous étiez dans le même cas,


----------



## kikine (6 Novembre 2022)

Couleurcafe a dit: 


> Encore une petite question, est-ce que vous croyez que je peux me mettre "en colère" car nous sommes le 6 et la déclaration toujours pas faites sur le site du coup pajemploi+ URSAFF virement pas avant le 11/ si c'était la première fois mais ça devient une habitude et c'est pas faute de le répéter on est passé du 1er du mois au 5 du mois car jamais ponctuel! Comment feriez-vous si vous étiez dans le même cas,


je lui dit clairement que tant que le salaire n'est pas sur mon compte pas d'accueil possible


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Il faut rappeler les termes du contrat,  que le salaire soit et doit être versé à la date indiquée sur le contrat,  que la déclaration pajempl soit faite ou pas.


----------



## Couleurcafe (6 Novembre 2022)

On a signé sur le contrat qu'au 5 de chaque mois paiement du salaire sauf qu'ils ont jusqu'au 5 pour faire leur déclaration avec pajemploi+ du coup ils attendent le 5 et même le 6 car je viens de voir qu'elle venait de faire sa déclaration à l'instant et forcément le virement par l'urssaf se fait quelques jours après logique.....sauf que par ce biais là tout prend du retard  ,leur décale: elle fait sa déclaration quand elle a eu sa paie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griselda (6 Novembre 2022)

Il faut reprendre ça au plus vite avec les 2 Parents. 
Il a été établie que ton salaire devait être viré sur ton compte pour au plus tard le 5, c'est bien ça?
Et bien c'est aux 2 Parents de faire en sorte de provisionner leur compte pour que PAJEmploi + puisse faire le prélèvement à temps pour que tu puisses avoir ton argent sur le compte au plus tard le 5, pas le 10 ou le 12. "Elle" n'a pas à attendre que son salaire soit versé par son employeur ou alors elle exige de son employeur qu'il la paie plus tôt. Les 2 Parents étaient au courant dès la signature du contrat, c'était donc bien à eux de mettre les sous de côté sur le mois précédent (faire une provision) s'ils savaient que leurs 2 employeurs ne les paieraient pas assez tôt. En d'autre terme c'est leur problème, pas le tien. Eux mêmes si leurs employeurs leur disaient qu'ils seront payés dans 3 mois parce que les clients de l'entreprise paient 3 mois plus tard ils ne seraient pas d'accord. Et bien pour l'AM c'est pareil.
Avec PAJEmploi + ils ont déjà la chance que tu acceptes ce qui leur permet de ne pas faire l'avance de la part CMG, seulement leur restant à charge.
Je le dis souvent: il y a 20 ans PAJEmploi n'exsistait pas, nous faisons une déclaration de salaire de notre AM trimestriel à terme échu, donc nous faisons l'avance de tous son salaire durant 3 mois, oui oui 3 mois sans compter le temps de traitement du courrier par la poste dans un sens, puis dans l'autre pour recevoir le chèque de CMG à aller déposer à sa banque. Donc à un moment faut pas pousser mémé dans les horties quand elle a pas de culotte! Redis leur qu'ils ont de la chance avec le système aujourd'hui (explique leur comment c'était il y a 20 ans), qu'ils ont le devoir de s'organiser pour respecter le contrat et te payer à temps.
Perso, j'étais au SMIC à l'époque et jamais mon AM n'a souffert d'aucun retard de paiement, j'aurais eut trop honte!

Je commencerais par leur dire "Je suis navrée mais il faut qu'on se parle j'ai un gros souci", là ils vont écouter. Puis "J'ai BESOIN que mon salaire soit versé à la date prévue ensemble lors du contrat" et quand ils te parleront de la date de leur salaire là il faut être plus directe et ne pas etre genée car ils n'ont pas à te demander de patienter, c'est à eux de s'organiser, avant on savait le faire, ils vont y arriver, ils sont capables.


----------



## liline17 (6 Novembre 2022)

j'ai même connu la période sans CMG, j'étais maman solo, au SMIC, et je n'ai jamais fait attendre mon AM


----------



## liline17 (6 Novembre 2022)

par contre, demain, je vais mettre les choses au clair avec une de mes PE, elle est de plus en plus en retard, aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas encore son salaire, si il le faut, je chercherai un autre contrat.


----------

